# Waterways/canals?



## dhuwman (Oct 6, 2005)

well the title is pretty self explanatory.

does your city or region have waterways or canals as a mean of transportation?


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

dhuwman said:


> well the title is pretty self explanatory.
> 
> does your city or region have waterways or canals as a mean of transportation?


Not as a common means of transportation, but certainly a very common leisure activity in my city. Dozens of boats come out to watch the fireworks every july 4th!


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

Vancouver has an inlet a false creek and a river

the false creek uses little ferries to get people from one side to the other


















and the inlet has a seabus


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

st francis bay in south africa has a series of canals

you can see them in this pic


----------



## dhuwman (Oct 6, 2005)

spongeg said:


>


cool


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

Ontario has almost 600km of recreational canal/waterways, consisting of the Rideau Canal (202km, 47 locks, opened 1832) and the Trent/Severn Waterway (368 km, 44 locks, built 1833-1920). There is also the Welland Canal, which was built to bypass Niagara Falls. The canal sees approx. 40,000,000 metric tonnes of cargo ship between Lake Ontario and Lake Erie (42km, 8 locks, built 1829-1832).

In terms of urban context, the Rideau terminates in Ottawa, where in the winter it becomes the longest skating rink in the world. People actually use it to commute to work with their skates. The canal was built as an alternative route from Upper Canada to Montreal under the threat of American invasion.

The Rideau Canal:














































Trent-Severn Waterway:




















The Peterborough Lift Lock is the Highest Hydraulic Lift Lock in the world (built 1904)









Welland Canal


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Only the IJssel river, one of the larger rivers in The Netherlands. From the Rhine (which doesn't reach any sea) 1 3rd goes through the IJssel, 2 3rd goes through the Waal river.


----------



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

That's not entirely correct:

1 The Lower Rhine takes a third of the volume, the Waal two thirds
2 The Lower Rhine then takes around 50-60% of the volume at Arnhem, and the IJssel the remainder

The IJssel was most likely dug as a canal during the Roman era. The Oude (old) IJssel reaches the IJssel at Doesburg.

As the Waal flows to Rotterdam, amongst other arms of rivers such as the Lek (leak  ) and Maas (Meuse), this is one of the busiest rivers in the world. 

The Oude Rijn does reach the sea, at Katwijk (Catwich). The name comes from the cats that jumped after fish in the Rhine but ended up in Katwijk where they were saved from flowing into the Northsea.


----------



## jorgen (Nov 28, 2005)

*UK canals*










The one going from the Thames in London to Bristol, Birmingham etc passes just outside my flat. This is the view from my balcony. Bit old image, lately there has been usually 30-40 boats here. Left of the image there are two locks.









These are not my images.
Caen Hill Locks (16 in total). Wonder how long it takes to get through all...:









The Falkirk Wheel must be the most amazing lock in the UK:

























Lins Mill Aqueduct:


----------



## AhChuan (Oct 22, 2006)

^^ My 1st time to see a bridge for water transport used...cool!!!


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

mmmm...ehm...Venice of course! and Milan does not have any river...so in the medieval times was built a canal system...now it is quite not used...but there are a lot of project to re-use the system actively for the Expo of 2015!


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

AhChuan said:


> ^^ My 1st time to see a bridge for water transport used...cool!!!


Then you maybe interested in this thread which is dedicated to such things. They are very common in Europe, and still building new ones, as well as many classic older ones.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=278332


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

algonquin said:


> The Peterborough Lift Lock is the Highest Hydraulic Lift Lock in the world (built 1904)


This is a beautiful Lift Lock. However, it should be pointed out that the key word there is Highest "hydraulic" Lift Lock. There are several other Lift Locks in the world that are higher (and by quite a bit) but they are lifted by other methods other than hydraulic.

That aside, this one is still very nice.


----------



## AhChuan (Oct 22, 2006)

Justme said:


> Then you maybe interested in this thread which is dedicated to such things. They are very common in Europe, and still building new ones, as well as many classic older ones.


Oh I see!!! Really..is my 1st time I see waterbridges!! Post more...hehehe...


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

Satellite picture of my city, looks like nearby Redwood Shores copied us...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

Waterways and Canals in France



























































































http://www.vnf.fr/vnf/map.vnf?action=showMapForm


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

For the tourism, Port Grimaud near St Tropez:















































http://www.yci-port-grimaud.com/pg/


----------

